# New member, book almost in the can.



## The Tourist (Jan 15, 2013)

Good morning, members.  I go by the handle "The Tourist."  I am an abject rookie writer, the quintessential aging guy with a book stuck in his head.  I decided to take some time and finally write it.

I'd like some help with ideas and mythology to "write against type."  I have character who is of Nephilim lineage.  In other words, he is a modern mortal, like the guy you'd see at the grocery story.  While he is not the hero of own story, his future offspring might be.  Angels have discussed this accident of birth because an inequity was found within him, a touch of "good."  Odd, he's your bad boy.

All of the reesearch I can find depicts the Nephilim as both "fallen" and extinct.  Granted, any plot line can exist in any fantasy.  But does this premise immediately violate accepted confines of modern storytelling?  Akin to a zombie being a poet laureate.

My initial take was that since I, too, am a bad boy, I can do what I wish.  But now the book is coming to fruition.  People are reading it, I'm in a polishing stage.  In this light, I read a book called "Angelology," only to find there's a inner circle of supposed experts, and I'm treading mud onto their carpets.

Other than google research and established books, can you suggest materials that migh be of assistance.  Thank you.


----------



## atkogirl85 (Jan 15, 2013)

There is a lot of different theories about Nephillum... So depends on what direction you go really. 

Do you mean Angelology by Trussoni? If so, are you worried about the backlash from the 'experts' of fans? Or other 'fanatics'? :wink:

Nephillum are said to be fallen angels, demon hunting warriors, giants both humanoid and demonoid, hybrid offspring of humans and angels, aliens.... So I'm pretty sure you can do what you like.


----------



## The Tourist (Jan 15, 2013)

atkogirl85 said:


> There is a lot of different theories about Nephillum...So I'm pretty sure you can do what you like.



Thank you for the response.

Yes, that's the book I am reading.  Right now I'm bogged down in the middle.  Much like men writing female dialog, she seems to be stumbling around on "male perspective."  It's tedious.

The bedrock for my character is not that he is personally a Nephilim, but in their lineage.  Like anyone, he has traits of both his mother and his father, and even those have filtered down through the centuries.  For example, he doesn't have wings, but during an examination, the doctor remarks that he has "prominent scapula."  That idea.

However, my freshman story will certainly intrude on those who know Nephilim as well as real people.  For example, a potential juror was once eliminated from the slate because she wore a Star Trek uniform into court.  She was baffled, because she stated she had all of the characteristics of a proper Star Fleet officer.

There is quite a following for angels and Nephilim.  My character just carries their DNA.


----------



## atkogirl85 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah Angelology didn't really jump out at me as a 'must read' but I can see how the concept of Neplillum could make for great reading. My suggestion would be to think really hard about your story and how well it will draw your readers in. 

From what I have seen Angelology has built a fan base of 'davinci code' proportions. There is also a second book coming (or out?) so if you really want to set your story in a modern day time you need it to be different enough from the Angelology storyline to not get copy cat critism. AND you need the plot to be exciting enough for it to stand out. 

Personally I would take your idea, tweak it and change your setting to a non-earthlike world or historical earthlike world and be free to make it as fantastical and original as you want without the 'historically correct' critics. 
Good luck anyway and I hope you don't can it


----------



## The Tourist (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, my lead dies in the first chapter, so writing the second chapter was a bit of a puzzler.  Non-earthlike?

Overall, he's just a guy.  A skirt-catchin' Harley ridin' smart aleck talkin' idiot akin to my wife's husband.

My impetus for this angle is my life, I seem to be immortal.  Broke my neck in five places hitting a truck (C2 in half, C5 into three pieces).  Went to the gym for a week before I noticed "the grinding."  That's just one example.

I didn't want my lead to be too perfect or too refined or the star of his own story.  In fact, I refer to him as clueless.


----------



## Penpilot (Jan 15, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I didn't want my lead to be too perfect or too refined or the star of his own story.  In fact, I refer to him as clueless.



First, don't worry about "established" lore. For the most part you can do what ever you want as long as it's consistent and is grounded in common sense. What I mean by that is if there's a fire breathing demon in the house, it makes sense not to run back into the house to get your hat. Sure the demon defies logic and sense but that's not a concern because the story world is a world with demons. 

As for not wanting your character to be the star of their own story, well, I don't think that's a good way to think of it. You can have a character who's deeply flawed, but they'll always be the star of their own story. Why? Because it's their story. It's about them and their life and their struggles. Everyone is the star of their own story because without them there is no story. 

Does that make sense?

The most interesting characters are the imperfect ones, the ones who do the wrong things, the ones who get themselves into trouble, and who maybe in over their heads. They're still the hero, just a flawed hero.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Jan 15, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> All of the reesearch I can find depicts the Nephilim as both "fallen" and extinct.  Granted, any plot line can exist in any fantasy.  But does this premise immediately violate accepted confines of modern storytelling?  Akin to a zombie being a poet laureate.



Storytelling doesn't actually have "confines." As you are writing fiction, you can pretty much do whatever you want as long as A) you can justify it within the context of your story and B) that you are consistent about it. 

Your work can only be judged on it's own merits - _should _only be judged on its own merits - and it doesn't owe reality anything in particular.


----------



## The Tourist (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, guys.  I'm hoping that really stretching the traditional guidelines work, because like I said, the book is getting close to being finished in rough form.  Some of the early chapters  are being polished now.

The idea of "not the star of his own story" is actually a plot point.  I would prefer not  to lose it.  For the readers' standpoint, he is the protagonist.

As for flawed, I think all leads have a "transformation" of sorts.  They are not the same individuals at the ending as they were at the beginning.  In many ways, this is a tale of redemption.

However, you folks have given me a lot to ponder.


----------

